# Darby Allin. ....Boy He Sucks



## Ashey Larry (Sep 25, 2020)

Who is into this guy ? What is his best all time match ? He does not look tough, his gimmick is Meh and I do not see anything that makes him look special.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

he is just too small to be taken seriously,

For a mid card act he seems ok enough and that is his ceiling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

His best all-time match was with a heroin junkie and a turd in a toilet bowl

classic darby


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Trolls are up late tonight. Same things were all said about rey mysterio.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

You mean Darby the only little man with charisma in aew to care about is who you say he sucks? I don't care all his match are great ,even though I prefer Nxt to aew Darby is one of the reason to watch aew he is even more charismatic than rey currently.


----------



## Ashey Larry (Sep 25, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Trolls are up late tonight. Same things were all said about rey mysterio.


I am not a troll or a hater. I would probably be considered a Mark for AEW. Tell me a couple of his best Matches even if it’s in another company . I will check them out. I have not seen a 4 star match from him ....although the thumb tack duffle bag was good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Watch his matches with Starks (Sept 25th), Cody, Moxley, PAC and Sammy. The kid can go and was very over with a live crowd. He does have a ceiling below main event, but AEW has done a good job of building him to mean something.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for your opinion.

You don't have to like everyone.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like attacking Darby's match quality is the wrong approach. I can't even think of a bad Darby Allin match

Like he even had a decent match with Luther


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

His match with Cody just a few weeks ago was better than what most of AEWs roster is capable of.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Ashey Larry said:


> I am not a troll or a hater. I would probably be considered a Mark for AEW. Tell me a couple of his best Matches even if it’s in another company . I will check them out. I have not seen a 4 star match from him ....although the thumb tack duffle bag was good


His matches with starks were damn good. Some nice story telling. Not the finished article but both guys ooze charisma. You don't have to be 300lb and jacked. Just look at cage looks a million dollars and probably will never be huge as has a charisma bypass.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Darby’s best matches

mmmmm, hard

i would have to go with

vs Cody 1
vs Cody 2
vs Cody 4
vs Sammy
vs Starks

just off the top of my head


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Darby against Walter was also fire


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

The character is not for everyone and yea he is small but the kid is awesome in my opinion. Wrestling is in his blood. He gets it.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Nah he's awesome


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, he's fucking awful, to be fair.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

He should make a new finisher called the Junkie Swirl


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

If Jeff Hardy rode a skateboard, his name would be Darby Allen.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I didn’t like him until I saw him fall into a half pipe in a body bag. That really put him over in my book.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Trolls are up late tonight. Same things were all said about rey mysterio.


Ehhh nah, people only criticised Rey for his size but not much else.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Have you not seen his match against Jericho? Sammy? Matches against Mox and Cody?

Are you bitching after not having seen any of these? Typical WF shitpost member.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

He's too small to me.

I made the same comments about Rey,

But if he captures the fan imagination like Rey who cares? I mean he's not diminutive like Marko.

Personally not for me but I understand the AEW is a different breed. If you are a fan of the "old days" then maybe AEW is not for you. Let them blaze whatever trail they want. They will flame out or thrive. I think their choices are weird but I am not who they are after as a fan.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

GL said:


> He's too small to me.
> 
> I made the same comments about Rey,
> 
> ...



im a fan of the old days which is why hes good. he projects many aspects of old days. i understand rey fought against the cruiser guys but reality is many of those cruiser guys were not much different in size compared to say cody. i understand it does look silly if its faces monsters but not many people he faces are that much bigger than your average guy with a bit of mass on.


i take a guy that understands character, story telling and story and character development and ring philology that is a bit smaller any day over most of these guys that dont get it

for me i have a respect that the industry has a lot more guys not on the gas and the reality is when you aint on the gas you look normal. we should be excepting this and wanting this. the wrestling world had many people die as a result of this. eddie and chris benoit are 2 guys that would have never been even close to as big as they got with out the gas. just as an example.

anywho i do understand if you cant get past it


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

shandcraig said:


> Yeah what a loser, No charisma, No philology no story telling. Oh geese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I get it, but it is hard for me not to watch him and think, "heck my 18 year old son could take him" lol.

He's not just a bit smaller, he's small compared to the average guy.

He paints his face like a skull and appeals to counter culture, I get he has a fan base.

His in ring work has a lot to overcome with me just like Rey. 

I will not bash him, to each his own.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

GL said:


> Yeah I get it, but it is hard for me not to watch him and think, "heck my 18 year old son could take him" lol.
> 
> He's not just a bit smaller, he's small compared to the average guy.
> 
> ...



totally fair. he is popular though so i think most people like him but i understand there is a group that cant get past it but reality is his popularity is much larger than not.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

He's quite good.

Though what probably hurts his aura is other really small guys like the Bucks, Evans, Stunt, Janela etc being given freedom to go all out during their matches.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Darby’s best matches
> 
> mmmmm, hard
> 
> ...


He also had that great world title match with Moxley on Dynamite few months back.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I quite like Darby and he is not the prototype that usually appeals to me


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I like Darby very much. He stands out from the rest and is very different. His wrestling style is also quite unique. 

He is explosive kind of like austin aries when he was young. And has a character like Jeff hardy/crow sting but it's actually not a character he plays for wrestling but seems like it is actually himself irl which makes it more interesting to me. 

Really like his self made vignettes too. Apart from his tights, I can't find anything that's wrong with him.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

Darby is awesome.
He's one of the main reasons why I watch AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> He also had that great world title match with Moxley on Dynamite few months back.


geez, how could I forget that one?!! it was great

His match against Jericho was nothing to sneeze at either

in fact, the only 'bad' matches he's had was the casino ladder match I think - and that was an all around clusterfuck


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

As mentioned already, his best match was against Moxley for the title, really good. But I also loved what was meant to be Him and Mox vs Inner Circle but ended up being him in a 2 on 1 against the inner circle (after moxley got jumped). This was the classic moment where Darby tagged himself in and did a sort of Hulk Up. Crowd popped so hard.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Darby Allin is definitely one of my favourite guys in AEW. His matches are entertaining. I love his wreckless NFG style. I like his promos overall.

I agree with zkorejo that he needs better attire. That’s my only gripe. But it’s early days and as he becomes more successful I think we will see a new look.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

He’s great, one of my favorites, but he definitely has a clear ceiling.

And Cody rHHHodes showed it to him this past Wednesday.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I forgot about that match with Jericho when he was handcuffed.

Not many people could have pulled that off 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

"Blah Blah, vanilla midget, blah blah, flippy shit, blah blah, bad character"

You know, it's fine to just not enjoy a wrestler's gimmick or style, but that doesn't mean that they are shit and should never get a push. There is CLEARLY a massive fan base for the guy. Your opinion is just that - YOUR opinion. He's not a terrible wrestler, he's not a terrible promo. You just don't like him.

That fine. Just SAY IT that way, rather than calling him useless just because he's not your thing.
I just don't get this attitude.


[edit]

Also, calling time on his entire career after only 1 year in a televised promotion is absolute insanity. You people are asking "What's his greatest match? What's his greatest feud?" etc

Tell me, what was Bret Hart's greatest match after 12 months in WWE?
What was HBK or HHH's greatest feud in their first 12 months?

Allin is building a career, and right now he's at the absolute start of that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

oglop44 said:


> As mentioned already, his best match was against Moxley for the title, really good. But I also loved what was meant to be Him and Mox vs Inner Circle but ended up being him in a 2 on 1 against the inner circle (after moxley got jumped). This was the classic moment where Darby tagged himself in and did a sort of Hulk Up. Crowd popped so hard.


yeah, geez - that was epic

edit> also the first non-ex-wwe Mens singles title holder


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

They need to stop announcing his weight. 

They say an embarrassing 172 pounds or whatever and then a 140 pound twig in pantyhose comes out.

He’s so damn tiny.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh look another shit post from a "new" poster.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Ashey Larry said:


> Who is into this guy ? What is his best all time match ? He does not look tough, his gimmick is Meh and I do not see anything that makes him look special.


His gimmick? What is his gimmick?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Doc said:


> His gimmick? What is his gimmick?


Emo skateboard guy. Not much, but still better then generic smiling im happy to be here guy. 

Darby is a good talent and has value to the company in my opinion.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Is he really a 180lbs?


----------



## The Main Man (Nov 18, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Trolls are up late tonight. Same things were all said about rey mysterio.


Yeah it must have been midnight when you posted this.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lol, its amazing how people use Rey every time a guys height and weight is discussed. "You cant criticize him, look at Rey Mysterio!" Yeah, Rey was tiny and skinny when he first debuted in WCW, but by the time he debuted in WWE the guy was a little fucking tank and ripped to shreds. Guys like Darby Allin and Adam Cole dont have half the muscle mass and bulk Rey did in his prime WWE run.

I dont doubt that hes over, and his weird acts appeal to their demo of broke 18-25 year olds living with their parents, but he is wayyyyy too tiny to ever be more than he is right now. How could you realistically pull off a Cage vs. Darby feud lmao? Like, honestly.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Just his look and wrestling style already make him good.
He's not a geek like those 150 lbs guys who can only do stupid kicks.


----------



## tower_ (Nov 19, 2020)

I dont mind him in the ring because he wrestles like he's the size he is

The vignettes where he jumps of a bridge or smokes a pipe out of Steve-O's ass or whatever have been tired for months, however


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

He's one of the only guys in AEW with the potential to bring in new fans, would rather watch him over Omega, Cody and The Young Bucks any day.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Optikk is All Elite said:


> Darby Allin is definitely one of my favourite guys in AEW. His matches are entertaining. I love his wreckless NFG style. I like his promos overall.
> 
> I agree with zkorejo that he needs better attire. That’s my only gripe. But it’s early days and as he becomes more successful I think we will see a new look.


yeah, same, only thing that annoys me are the tights.

Darby is awesome. I had my doubts in the beginning, as they character he was building was the scruffy underdog that never got a win, I always thought that once he gets the win, it will be over for him, but he managed to develop his character from there and I think he’s a great choice for the TNT championship.

Darby is very unconventional in his style, and that’s what really appeals to me; it’s not the extremely technical 450 splash type, you’d associate someone with his build like, typically. His suicide dives are the best in the business right now, he hurls his body at full speed and hits like a hammer, instead of the many “dive slowly through ropes and gently push opponent against the rail” dives that has infested wrestling over quite a few years. Darby is a rare breed, that managed to integrate his character into his wrestling persona and move set.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

A Nightmare Before Christmas on a skateboard. The kids love him I guess.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Ill simply state that I strongly disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Size doesn't bother me, its his charisma and mic skills , he as about as charming as Donald trump and about as charismatic as constipation.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lol, its amazing how people use Rey every time a guys height and weight is discussed. "You cant criticize him, look at Rey Mysterio!" Yeah, Rey was tiny and skinny when he first debuted in WCW, but by the time he debuted in WWE the guy was a little fucking tank and ripped to shreds. Guys like Darby Allin and Adam Cole dont have half the muscle mass and bulk Rey did in his prime WWE run.
> 
> I dont doubt that hes over, and his weird acts appeal to their demo of broke 18-25 year olds living with their parents, but he is wayyyyy too tiny to ever be more than he is right now. How could you realistically pull off a Cage vs. Darby feud lmao? Like, honestly.


123 kid vs Razor Ramon?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> 123 kid vs Razor Ramon?



Was he holding the IC title and earmaked as one of the companies big future stars?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Was he holding the IC title and earmaked as one of the companies big future stars?


Irellevant. It was a response to *"How could you realistically pull off a Cage vs. Darby feud lmao? Like, honestly. " *You can´t change the parameters.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> Irellevant. It was a response to *"How could you realistically pull off a Cage vs. Darby feud lmao? Like, honestly. " *You can´t change the parameters.


Scott hall is not Brian Cage lol.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Scott hall is not Brian Cage lol.


No he´s not. Way bigger and way better than Cage.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

JBLGOAT said:


> Is he really a 180lbs?


Like legit? No, in real life the guy is probably about 140-150 pounds. Someone thats 5 foot 8 and 180 would look pretty big actually.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

If I recall, Darby had a decent match with Jon Moxley as well. Was earlier in the year though.


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

Personally I think he's a good example of taking a weakness and making it an asset. He's a small guy, but he uses that to his advantage with a style built around using everything he's got and it makes him easy to root for because he's almost always the underdog.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

After this I'm starting the cornette thread,but jack ass with a budget is about right when think about Darby allen.he did say Darby is over, before broke down the match.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

He's small and not a main eventer, but he reminds me in many ways of a young Jeff Hardy.

His agility is insane and his look is very unique as well. I also like when he incorporates the skateboard and skater moves in his matches and his self-destructive vignettes are different. If Jackass did wrestling, it would be Darby Allin. To say he sucks is a bit far reaching really.

Otherwise, who else sucked because they're small? Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, Eddie Guerrero, Dean Malenko...

Let's just can the cliché criticism and enjoy the shows, shall we? If he's holding a World Title next year, then we can talk about your concerns, whilst also listening to everyone else moan that AEW doesn't try to make new stars.


----------



## Geelow B (Aug 29, 2021)

JBLGOAT said:


> Is he really a 180lbs?


No. I'm 185-190. I met him..he's 3 inches shorter and half my size. I'm 5"11. He's probably 150 or 160 tops


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geelow B said:


> No. I'm 185-190. I met him..he's 3 inches shorter and half my size. I'm 5"11. He's probably 150 or 160 tops


why the bump though bud?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why the bump though bud?


*New user. Probably got directed to an old thread from the "related threads" at the bottom that are always months to years old. Either way, it's fun for me to see how badly this aged.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Always look for who was banned in the thread when there is an old bump

are you ’The Main Man’ ?

if not, apologies



The Legit DMD said:


> *New user. Probably got directed to an old thread from the "related threads" at the bottom that are always months to years old.*


aaahh… they really need to fix that

irritates me too


----------



## MDVand (11 mo ago)

tower_ said:


> I dont mind him in the ring because he wrestles like he's the size he is
> 
> The vignettes where he jumps of a bridge or smokes a pipe out of Steve-O's ass or whatever have been tired for months, however


Well put. His promos about not having the title being bad for his “mental health”, is hard to watch


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

Is this the AEW section? With all the criticism that AEW wrestlers receive here any lurker would confuse this section for the WWE one.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Garbage he has the most legit suicide dive probably ever in wrestling. Even cornette has admitted he is good.


----------

